# Help Red cross Australia



## lou_n_andy (May 4, 2009)

Hey guy's. Im a Brit wanting to donate to Red cross Australia to help the families devastated by the recent bush fires. I am selling this beautiful clock on ebay with 25% going to said charity. 
Beautiful Australia themed wall clock. on eBay, also, Wall Clocks, Clocks, Home Garden (end time 14-May-09 12:30:39 BST)

If anybody is interested in helping out please feel free, i will ship worldwide

Many thanks


----------

